# Saturn Sound Deadening



## Danometal (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello. I would like to know if any lurking installers are familiar with sound deadening a Saturn L series. I will be moving my audio system from my truck to my 2001 L200. It's a thin metal car for sure, and apparently Saturn had no convictions with keeping road/engine/wind noise out.

Thank you.


----------

